# Smoked Mashed Potatoes



## dailyrecipes (Jul 26, 2005)

*Smoked Mashed Potatoes*


8 Smoked Idaho potatoes; -peeled
1/2 c Cream or half-and-half;-heated
6 c Chicken broth
Black pepper; to taste
4 tb Butter
White pepper; to taste
1 1/2 ts Salt 


To Smoke Potatoes: The day before smoking (two days before serving) wash and air dry the potatoes. If you wash them immediately before smoking, the skin pours will be closed and the smoke will not penetrate.

Next day, smoke the potatoes for 2 1/2 to 3 hours at 225 degrees using hickory if possible. Mesquite should be avoided. After smoking, while potatoes are still hot, wrap them tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight. The potatoes also may be frozen, peel on, for later use.

On serving day, peel the outer layer of skin from each potato. Peel only the outer skin, not down to the white because a thin layer of brown smoke discoloration should be left on the potato. The smoked potatoes may be used for soups, chowders and stews.

Mashed Potatoes: Halve the peeled potatoes lengthwise and cut into 1/2 inch slices. Place potatoes and 4 cups chicken stock in a large covered saucepan over medium-high heat. As soon as broth comes to a boil, lower heat and simmer gently until potatoes are tender, about 10 to 15 minutes. Add additional broth if necessary.

Drain potatoes and transfer to a large bowl. Mash the potatoes with butter, leaving some lumps for texture. Stir in cream and season with salt and peppers to taste.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 26, 2005)

This is wild - I love the idea!!! Thanks so much for posting this recipe, did you invent it yourself?


----------



## dailyrecipes (Jul 26, 2005)

No, I am not the designer of this recipe. I have been posting some of the interesting recipes in this forum from *(website removed as advertised is not allowed here)*


----------

